# Nikon D700 and Lenses



## narkley123 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am interested in getting a Nikon D700 and I know that to get the maximum capabilities out of the D700 you have to have a good lense. I now have a (cheap) Tamron 18-270 lense. Will this work on the D700? or will the images just be as if I used a lower model of Nikon camera. Thanks


----------



## itznfb (Feb 23, 2010)

narkley123 said:


> I am interested in getting a Nikon D700 and I know that to get the maximum capabilities out of the D700 you have to have a good lense. I now have a (cheap) Tamron 18-270 lense. Will this work on the D700? or will the images just be as if I used a lower model of Nikon camera. Thanks



That lens is for APS-C sized sensors. The D700 is 35mm sized. The D700 can work with that lens in DX format mode but you're limited to about 5megapixel. You won't be happy using it.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 23, 2010)

To answer your question:

Stick with what ever you have until you dont need to ask a forum a basic equipment question before dropping the price of a used car on a new body.


----------



## itznfb (Feb 23, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> To answer your question:
> 
> Stick with what ever you have until you dont need to ask a forum a basic equipment question before dropping the price of a used car on a new body.



I'm pretty sure the actual reason forums exist is for asking questions.


----------



## Restomage (Feb 23, 2010)

85mm 1.8
70-200mm vr 2.8
24-70mm 2.8
12-24mm 2.8

Best lenses you can get. /thread


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 23, 2010)

itznfb said:


> for asking questions that cant be answered with common sense.



fixed


----------



## kundalini (Feb 23, 2010)

Restomage said:


> ........
> 12-24mm 2.8
> 
> Best lenses you can get. /thread


If you can find the 12-24mm at f/2.8 let me know. I paid nearly a grand for an *f/4* and almost $1900 for the 14-24mm *f/2.8.*




JimmyO said:


> fixed


Any chance you can be? It'd be a shame to continually add asshats to the gene pool.


----------



## Restomage (Feb 23, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Restomage said:
> 
> 
> > ........
> ...



Oops I meant the 14-24mm haha, thanks for the correction.


----------



## pcacj (Feb 23, 2010)

itznfb said:


> JimmyO said:
> 
> 
> > To answer your question:
> ...




Absolutely.  Ask questions and ignore the negative responses.  

To give my two cents towards the original post, I am under the impression that the lens you have will produce exactly as it always has, even on a D700.   It will give the same quality and your pics will be limited to that, regardless of the quality of a D700.  If money is not an issue, get the good lenses.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 23, 2010)

kundalini said:


> JimmyO said:
> 
> 
> > fixed
> ...



I loled, good stuff.


But seriously


----------



## itznfb (Feb 23, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > JimmyO said:
> ...



But seriously. Assholes like you should be permanently banned.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 23, 2010)

Dude your tellin me! I wish i would get banned for pointing out obvious things, i mean its just so ABSURD!


----------



## itznfb (Feb 23, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> Dude your tellin me! I wish i would get banned for pointing out obvious things, i mean its just so ABSURD!



It's not obvious until one learns the information. This forum is a source where someone can learn that information. They can't do that if they don't come back because people like you are such assholes they try to make the person feel stupid for not knowing something you do.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 23, 2010)

If hes considering purchasing a d700 but doesnt know what lenses work with it, im sure he has bigger issues then someone telling him hes being an idiot

duhrrrr


----------



## itznfb (Feb 23, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> If hes considering purchasing a d700 but doesnt know what lenses work with it, im sure he has bigger issues then someone telling him hes being an idiot
> 
> duhrrrr



Maybe he's buying a D700 because he got a sweet tax return and he knows it's a good camera but doesn't know much else about it. That's not for your ignorant mind to make a judgment on. You offer no value to this thread other than keeping people from coming back.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 23, 2010)

You want more posters who wont research something before asking questions

In the mean time this is for you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byL0yA1Pl5Q]YouTube - Slightly Stoopid - 2 AM (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## itznfb (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll refer to my first post in that asking a question on a forum *IS* research. If you don't want to be a part of a website where people ask questions then you're the moron that signed up for a site specifically for people that want to ask questions.

Sorry, I block YouTube at my gateway to avoid that kind of stupidity that has obviously leaked into your skull out of my house.


----------



## DScience (Feb 23, 2010)

itznfb said:


> JimmyO said:
> 
> 
> > If hes considering purchasing a d700 but doesnt know what lenses work with it, im sure he has bigger issues then someone telling him hes being an idiot
> ...



Well said itznfb :thumbup:


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 23, 2010)

Lol at the fact that you bash every thread on something stupid but once you become persoanlly involved, this thread is like the holy grail


And your the moron for blocking out some "slightly stoopid"


----------



## KmH (Feb 23, 2010)

itznfb said:


> I'm pretty sure the actual reason forums exist is for asking questions.


 
I think the actual reason forums exist is to make the forum owners money.


----------



## narkley123 (Feb 24, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> If hes considering purchasing a d700 but doesnt know what lenses work with it, im sure he has bigger issues then someone telling him hes being an idiot
> 
> duhrrrr



I think you are being an idiot... in-mature responses are not needed, just answers to the original question, if you have your own opinions keep them in your head. "Digital Discussion & Q&A" is a place to ASK questions, since I did not know the answer to my question I figured other photographers that have more experience than I do would know the answer. :meh:


----------



## narkley123 (Feb 24, 2010)

itznfb said:


> JimmyO said:
> 
> 
> > If hes considering purchasing a d700 but doesnt know what lenses work with it, im sure he has bigger issues then someone telling him hes being an idiot
> ...




Thanks for sticking up for me "itznfb". Honestly I think JimmyO is just jealous that I am considering the Nikon D700..haha


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 24, 2010)

narkley123 said:


> Maybe he's buying a D700 because he got a sweet tax return and he knows it's a good camera but doesn't know much else about it. That's not for your ignorant mind to make a judgment on. You offer no value to this thread other than keeping people from coming back.




Thanks for sticking up for me "itznfb". Honestly I think JimmyO is just jealous that I am considering the Nikon D700..haha[/QUOTE]

Hit the nail on the head with that one man!

But congratulations


----------



## Dao (Feb 24, 2010)

Come on guys ... just .... :hug::.
Jimmy .. you have not showed up in here for a long while.  Things has changed.    But of course, it is fine for a person to ask question.  So that those advance beginners like me can answer the question LOL.

Also, OP, I really do not think you will like to use the DX lens with the Full frame (FF) sensor camera.  The lens you mentioned is made for camera with smaller sensor.  So the image circle will not cover the entire sensor of the FF camera.

So if that is the only lens you have, you may want to upgrade the lens first.


----------



## pbelarge (Feb 24, 2010)

The reason people respond with stupidity, I am not speaking of the poster who asked about the equipment, is they are craving attention that they cannot get elsewhere. It is clear this individual has succeeded in getting attention.
The best way to deal with this type of diatribe, is to ignore him in the future...he will either go away or change his ways...



In regards to the OP, I have been lurking at different photography sites, and this site seems to be spot-on when looking for answers to questions, even for novices (noobs).


----------



## itznfb (Feb 24, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> The reason people respond with stupidity, I am not speaking of the poster who asked about the equipment, is they are craving attention that they cannot get elsewhere. It is clear this individual has succeeded in getting attention.
> The best way to deal with this type of diatribe, is to ignore him in the future...he will either go away or change his ways...
> 
> 
> ...



Normally I would agree with you. But Jimmy is from another forum and is part of a group of users that constantly post here attacking new members trying to get them to leave this forum. Apparently their new forum is too boring so they have to come here and let everyone know how great they are.... So, me telling him off gives it more attention and will eventually get him banned. Granted he'll just make another user name like they always do but eventually it will get taken care properly.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 24, 2010)

itznfb said:


> pbelarge said:
> 
> 
> > The reason people respond with stupidity, I am not speaking of the poster who asked about the equipment, is they are craving attention that they cannot get elsewhere. It is clear this individual has succeeded in getting attention.
> ...


----------



## SpeedTrap (Feb 24, 2010)

You can use that lens on the D700, but as mentioned it isll turn that camera into 5mp.  If you do go ahead with it, be sure to pick up a full frame lens to play with until you can upgrade your glass.  The 50 mm F1.8 will work great on that body and is inexpensive to start out with.


----------

